# ECC 2015 Venue walk around EPIC!!



## Paulie (16/8/15)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Alex (17/8/15)

So Cal Vape Expo from March this year

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Paulie (20/8/15)

Ruby Roo shows us a detailed look at ECC and All the vaping Celebs!!



A must watch!!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## gertvanjoe (20/8/15)

my SO just told me if "you ever go to a vape meet you will be going alone" cause of the walkabout video. She likes clouds in the sky


----------



## Paulie (21/8/15)

And Here is Mr Grim Green ECC Video also great to watch!


----------



## Paulie (21/8/15)

Paulie said:


> And Here is Mr Grim Green ECC Video also great to watch!




P.S At 7:15 you get to see the new VaporShark DNA 200

Reactions: Like 1


----------

